# Training with Low Thyroid Function



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Anyone out there trying to structure their riding/training and dealing with this issue? I have been reading a good bit about it, and there seems to be much more to the picture than just the thyroid. Made some good discoveries, and the impact is astounding. When the hormones are in balance, it is like having an extra cylinder with a turbo added to your bike. Curious to know if others have been in a similar situation.


----------



## nallen (May 13, 2007)

When I was 25 I was racing mountain bikes, and my thyroid stopped functioning, pretty much entirely (Hashimoto's if you're in the know.) My TSH numbers by the time I was tested hit 125 (normal is 0.5 to 5, most people can't get out of bed when they hit 8 or 9.) I felt like a truck hit me, I went from the fastest guy in the group to people waiting minutes for me to catch up. I was 175 lbs (6'3") and ended up at over 250 lbs maybe 5 months later (yeah, stretch marks, frightening!) Kiss all your endurance good bye too.

It took several years to really get my thyroid function settled down, too high a dosage of Synthroid makes you hyperthyroid which sounds ok, until you notice it's like having had WAY too much caffeine pretty much all the time. It's mentally exhausting. Then the doctor changes your dosage and you're back to hypothyroid, which you gain weight and feel totally sluggish again. Totally sucks.

Now, 10 years later, I'm finally getting back to my original weight (I could have cut down in previous years but didn't get to it.) Back to 180 lbs now, ready to charge up hills again!


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

I would sure be interested in any discoveries, or tips, that you have come up with.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Wow--never heard of a TSH that high! I know you can go into shock and die once the function falls way off--you must have been close. Sounds like you are getting it worked out though.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

AnthemRider said:


> I would sure be interested in any discoveries, or tips, that you have come up with.


It has been a challenge for me. For a while, I would do intervals, and no matter how hard I pushed, no matter how steep the climb, my HR would not go to zone 4. I have learned that if I fall into a state of apathy, lethargy, depression, and insomnia, things are off again. I work irregular hours, and that does not help.

I am not happy with the thought of taking a drug for the rest of my life. I have done a good bit of reading, and it appears the thyroid is just one root of a larger problem, contained in the HPA axis. There is some good info at PurePrescriptions.com concerning hormone support. I am a very uptight person, and I regularly go through the "fight or flight" responses during my work day--being my normal behavior. Couple that with some hard riding, and you can see where there may be the start of a problem over time. I have gone through an entire bottle of Isocort, their adrenal gland support product. I ran out, and have been off of it for several days now, and just completed a hard 3-day effort on the trainer as well and the familiar thyroid symptoms are returning once again. I have not changed my synthroid dosage. So, the Isocort appears to really help. Curious if anyone has any similar stories.


----------



## nallen (May 13, 2007)

*It's a hard road*

I was in grad school at the time and hyper-motivated, I recall being as sick as I can ever remember for a week, then dragging my self back into lab because work needed to get done. I was biking into lab and just feeling craptastic and depressed, I would have kept going if it weren't for the lil lady insisting I go to the doctor. The nurse was freaked out and said I needed to see an endocrinologist immediately, of course I responded "well, I need to get back to lab, how long is it going to take?"

The endocrinologist said he hadn't seen TSH numbers that high in a while, but expected me to be functioning just fine, the body has ways of dealing with things apparently and after a point losing more thyroid hormone doesn't really make you worse off, since you basically have none. Then you get used to functioning on none.

Sadly, depending on the cause of your thyroid disease (disfunction?) it could be years before you're stable enough to start building form again, it just so throughly wipes out your endurance, and if you're in good shape before the drop off is so steep it's completely depressing. Not being able to charge up hills that used to be easy, it's completely deflating, once you're stabilized you basically have to start over again, worse than having taken the winter off.

Hang in there though, I got back to form a few years ago, I could have been back on form 2 years after, but life got in the way of things.


----------



## nallen (May 13, 2007)

So the cause of my thyroid disease is Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, which is an autoimmune problem. I got a virus that randomly has the same protein coating as my thyroid producing cells, my immune system made antibodies to the virus, killed the virus, and went to work on my thyroid, killing all of the cells. Taking any type of hormone support what not won't do jack, like flooring the accelerator on a car with no gas.

It took me a long while to come to terms with taking a pill every damn day of my damned life, but suck it up, the alternative is far worse. The health effects are so trivial that life insurance companies don't account for it. it's pretty common amongst people of northern european descent as well, I seem to recall something about 15% of Germans having thyroid issues. Odd.

Now, it's good to point out some benefits of having your metabolism fixed by a daily dosage. First off, losing weight, you're going to need this too since you're probably gaining weight no matter what you do. Once you on a dosage, you effectively don't go into starvation metabolism, which means you can brutally cut calories and lose weight rapidly, where "normal" folks would stop losing weight.

You also have a perfectly good excuse to get blood work done every 6 months or so, you can really follow the data nicely that way, if you like numbers like I do that can be fun. Get copies of all your test results too, it helps a lot when you move to a new doctor.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

That's some good encouragement. Glad to know that it doesn't just "clear up" in a few months and that is the end of it. I am guessing I will need to have another med adjustment, especially if I don't see any help from the Isocort. Thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## dogman (Apr 11, 2005)

I have Hasimotos as well. Same deal was a good skier and good cyclist. Then I couldnt get my self off the couch, so much so that my roomates nicknamed me russet, since I never wanted to ride with them. I never found out what was wrong till years later. I was getting real sore and lots of joint pain iratible couldnt sleep. Went and got tested for limes and the found the thyroid problem. Messed around with levels and felt better but never "right".Went off meds had no insurance and couldnt get a refill with out blood work. That made me feel like crap and my wife was ready to throw me out( i was very irratable) I now see an endrocronologist and feel the best iI have in along time. Regular docs dont always have a good feel for the problem. My specalist said even if you are in the normal range that might not be normal for you. I was normal range but still not right, so he bumped my dose now I am at the high end of normal and feel good. 
So my point see a specailist ,and dont accept not feeling good you dont have to. The weight is deffently eaisier to control now but still hard to get off. Also a book I am reading right now that is informative. The Thyroid Solution by Ridha Arem. Check it out. Good luck. 
Also dont stop riding your Bike


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but does anybody have mild hypothyroidism? My doctor did routine blood work and my TSH came back at 5.5. My T4 is still is "acceptable" range, but is on the lower end of this range. Doctor asked me whether I had any symptoms and I told him none that couldn't reasonably from another cause (Tiredness = FT job, 1/2 time college, cycle training, and building a home on property. Coldness = sometimes very cold, sometimes OK, but it's winter. Low Heart Rate = Cycle training. Weight gain = just a couple lbs. Etc.) Anyway, we decided to wait/monitor for three months, do another blood test, and see if meds are needed.

I'm on the fence about meds. If it doesn't get worse, I could live the way I feel now...the low energy/tiredness is the main thing bothering me, but if I get lots of sleep (9 hours or so a night) I do OK. Training is still going well. For those of you who have experience with hypothyroidism, any thoughts/advice for a mild (so far) case?


----------



## jbbikerider (Feb 22, 2010)

Try it with no thyroid due to thyroid cancer. It's taken me almost a year to get squared away and I have gone through every issue there is. Luckily the cancer was contained and hopefullt the radioactive isotope treatment killed everything but man it sucks to not have all of your cylinders available.

Fight the good fight every minute of every day.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Duvers said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but does anybody have mild hypothyroidism? My doctor did routine blood work and my TSH came back at 5.5. My T4 is still is "acceptable" range, but is on the lower end of this range. Doctor asked me whether I had any symptoms and I told him none that couldn't reasonably from another cause (Tiredness = FT job, 1/2 time college, cycle training, and building a home on property. Coldness = sometimes very cold, sometimes OK, but it's winter. Low Heart Rate = Cycle training. Weight gain = just a couple lbs. Etc.) Anyway, we decided to wait/monitor for three months, do another blood test, and see if meds are needed.
> 
> I'm on the fence about meds. If it doesn't get worse, I could live the way I feel now...the low energy/tiredness is the main thing bothering me, but if I get lots of sleep (9 hours or so a night) I do OK. Training is still going well. For those of you who have experience with hypothyroidism, any thoughts/advice for a mild (so far) case?


I have heard once you take any thyroid replacements, your thyroid mostly stops producing. And, the doctors don't find that information important to pass on. If they suggest taking thyroid to test if it helps, be wary.


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

My situation was hyperthyroidism, treated with radioactive iodine which resulted in no having hypothyroidism. 

Took a while to get my replacement levels stable, and while they seem to be stable now I've just never seemed to get back up to snuff.


----------



## gdunha (Sep 10, 2004)

Do your own research. Had some Aunts and Mother deal with this. The synthetic thyroid stuff does more harm than good IMO. You can find some natural alternatives and therapys if you look. Armour used to make a great one and I believe is again. 

Best advice is to do your own research and as with any therapy or medicine startt out less invasive and then move to the more invasive stuff.


----------



## nallen (May 13, 2007)

Ok, so this guy has pissed me off. I should note, I have a Ph.D. in organic chemistry and spent a year as a post-doc doing biochemistry, I have access to most all of the primary data in the medical literature and I know how to conduct literature research in addition to being pretty motivated to keep a breast of things. 

You seriously don't know a damned thing or can't do research properly. Synthetic thyroxine is identical to naturally produced T4, it's exactly what your Thyroid would naturally produce. This T4 is converted to T3 in the liver, which regulates the metabolism from there. Some people have an issue with the enzyme that accomplishes this and will show a lower level of T3, which should be tested for in thyroid screenings.

"Natural" alternatives are at best a waste of time and worst down right harmful, take you FUD elsewhere when people have serious medical issues. This isn't a discussion of "I'm not feeling peepy enough" and some completely unregulated ephedrine pill isn't going to fix what we're talking about. BS google searches aren't real medical research, and your "opinion" is completely meaningless relative to a trained endocrinologist.


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)

I was hyper and did not even know it! I went into my family doc for allergies and he said " you never come in so I am going to do blood panel." He called and said you are hyper, I had no symptoms except elevated blood pressure, no weight lose or any other symptoms of hyper. Radiated the thyroid started taking the replacement and after 60 days of getting amounts correct I felt great! Went from 325 to 260 and going to do my first xc race this weekend. It is just a process!!!


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Not to pick on you gdunha but your statement is dangerous and why the internet sometimes can be harmful and reckless.

Last year I had a patient who was extremely Hyperthyroid as she was taking a "natural" replacement. Problem is that she had no idea how to dose the medicine...and it is not under the same controls and standards of regular medicines thus who knows how much she was actually getting. Yet despite that her complaints were all related to her ridiculous notion that "natural" is better she would hear none of it. 

If you have a headache you can take an aspirin or go chew on some bark which has aspirin in it and a whole lot of other crap. You get the point?


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

Armour is dessicated pig thryoid gland which provides T4 & T3 in about a 4:1 ratio (pretty much the same as the human thyroid normally produces). It is a more "natural" product & it does seem to work better from some people.

It isn't correct to say the "cause" of your hypothyroidism is Hashimotos. Hashimotos is just a term (name) used to refer to the so-called "auto-immune" form of hypothyroidism. This form is characterized by the presence of antibodies that provoke an immune response that results in the destruction of cells in the thyroid gland.

There really is no solid evidence that the immune response is against "self" or inappropriate. Perhaps there is a persistent intra-cellular infection the immune system is responding to. There is some evidence that eliminating these pathogens can eliminate the hypothyroidism in a high percentage of cases.

Most people, myself included, find taking the damn hormone replacement pills easier & the results are relatively obvious & fast.

I've been dealing with hypothyroidism ever since a battle with Lyme disease (borreliosis) & Babesiosis (babesia infection) from multiple tick bites in 2004. It shouldn't take 2 years to get the dosing ironed out - maybe 6 months max. Don't expect thyroid replacement hormones to "cure" anything. They do nothing to address the root cause - chronic infection (IMO)!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Great responses. One more reason I looked into the Isocort was for help with my cholesterol. Just can't seem to get it under 215. Cut back on everything for one 3-month stint, with only one small serving of chicken about 5 times a week. Trained as regularly as the schedule allows, and the cholesterol level actually went up. Doc lady had me try statins--and I felt that was the worst mistake of my life. In one month my body felt like it was falling apart, reinjured a shoulder to the point it was almost "frozen," worst back spasm I ever had in my life... couldn't make it up the smallest climb without getting dizzy. Gave that up. It seems as though the hormone situation is very complicated, and much like trying to line up dominoes. Hoping the Isocort helps with the cholesterol as well. BTW, I'm 47. It is a bit frustrating because I believe most of us here try to embrace a healthy lifestyle to complement our sport.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

I been on levoxyl for bout 5yrs now. with in hours of the first pill I felt renewd energy that I had not felt for a long time. I was turning into a total slug. I felt as if I could go to bed at 10:00 am and sleep till next day, super bad migraines,odd weight gain,sore joints. I did not even know I was so sick.


----------



## gdunha (Sep 10, 2004)

Okie Dokie said:


> Not to pick on you gdunha but your statement is dangerous and why the internet sometimes can be harmful and reckless.
> 
> Last year I had a patient who was extremely Hyperthyroid as she was taking a "natural" replacement. Problem is that she had no idea how to dose the medicine...and it is not under the same controls and standards of regular medicines thus who knows how much she was actually getting. Yet despite that her complaints were all related to her ridiculous notion that "natural" is better she would hear none of it.
> 
> If you have a headache you can take an aspirin or go chew on some bark which has aspirin in it and a whole lot of other crap. You get the point?


I agree that the internet is not somewhere to diagnose or treat any serious or not serious illness. I said to educate yourself and attack things in as natural a manner as your conditon requires. Hopefully that is with your current physician. To many times as the other idiot with a PHD (Wow) illustrates many are not willing to take the time to do so.

For example I have a Morton's Neuroma. There are many ways including surgery to fix this. However the cause in my case n=1 is wearing shoes that are to tight. Bigger shoes and it is manageable. The one world renowned medical expert that I went to at Ohio state did not ask to see my shoes which I had brought with me or anything else but immeadiately ordered x-rays and scheduled an MRI. I skipped the MRI and bought bigger shoes and except for extremely long rides I don't have much of a problem. I wish I had the money my insurance company spent on the office visit x-rays and MRI to buy some bike parts.


----------



## mojorules (Dec 23, 2005)

jbbikerider said:


> Try it with no thyroid due to thyroid cancer. It's taken me almost a year to get squared away and I have gone through every issue there is. Luckily the cancer was contained and hopefullt the radioactive isotope treatment killed everything but man it sucks to not have all of your cylinders available.
> 
> Fight the good fight every minute of every day.


My doctor said if you're going to have cancer(everyone in the immediate family had cancer) thyroid cancer is the one to get its not aggressive and treated with the iodine treatment i would be in good shape,its been 12yrs and no problems other than scar tissue forming and making my throat area feel tight.

It took a few years until I felt normal I think it was about the time he put me on levothyroxine instead of the synthroid


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

*I too had hashimoto's disease...w/ happy ending!!!*

I will throw my story at you:
About 5 years ago my family doctor noticed i had a goyderon my throat. I had some breathing problems in the next 6-12 mo. time fram and tests showed the goyder was growing into my windpipe. A consult w/throat surgeon and 2 weeks later i was having surgery to remove my entire thyroid (total thyroid ectomy). It only tooks about 6 mos. and my meds were spot on. I was 190-195lb area and only 5'7". Kinda fat!!!!For about 3 years everything was good. Then I decided to get into shape, I cut out all pop, about 80% of fast food (i'm only human) and dropped about 30lbs. I went in for my rutine TSH level check and my "new" dr noticed my level was .003. went from .150 rx to .125 and 6 weeks later it was only a very little better. So they reduced my med to .100 and i'm on that now. They said it was problably from the diet change. I researched it and i guess sodium affects your tsh levels quite a bit. so im happy with that answer for now aslong as i can get it under control. As for how i feel, Im good, my energy levels, mood, ect...are all good. I have another blood test in about 6weeks. so we'll see then. I have been thinking about seeing a specialist. And for that thryroid that was removed, they tested it and verified that it was benign. I do hsve so scar tissue in the throat area that sometimes is irratating but im working through it. Good luck to anyone having anytype of these problems and do tell your story!!!!


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Any new research in this area? My TSH levels have been good for a while now, but I struggle mightily with my weight, strength, and stamina. I was not an athlete when I discovered my hypothyroidism, so I don't have a good gauge for what my normal should be. I was a pretty good wrestler up until a shoulder injury ended that after my second year of college. I finish dead last in almost every race I enter, which is pretty sad because it is the citizen clydesdale class. I'm not nearly as fat, old, or out of shape as these guys, but they still destroy me on flats and climbs.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

slohr said:


> Anyone out there trying to structure their riding/training and dealing with this issue? I have been reading a good bit about it, and there seems to be much more to the picture than just the thyroid. Made some good discoveries, and the impact is astounding. When the hormones are in balance, it is like having an extra cylinder with a turbo added to your bike. Curious to know if others have been in a similar situation.


Very interested in what you have discovered also. Chemo killed my thyroid, I take 100mg levothyroxine every day. It has definitely had an effect on my riding.

Edit: After carefully reading all the posts I'm going to insist on a referral to an endocrinologist. My oncologist told me that the aggressive chemo treatments I went through most likely killed off my thyroid function. I had a stem cell transplant from my oldest brother, and he just found out he has hypothyroid. Seeing my blood, marrow, and immune system are now his, it would make sense that I "inherited" this from him. My tsh levels are well within the acceptable range now but I still struggle to keep pace with guys that I would otherwise have no problem hanging with. And I know I'm training double or more of what these guys are. Looking forward to more responses, and hoping I can get this fixed.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

I have low thyroid. I have been dealing with it for about 5 years.
Not sure about an extra cylinder, but figuring out my dosage of thyroid medication has at least put me back to where I was before-
I did not do well with synthetic thyroid- So I use Armour. It works well for me.
Find a doc who understands this stuff- and will treat symptoms rather than just lab numbers.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 13, 2015)

slowride454 said:


> Any new research in this area? My TSH levels have been good for a while now, but I struggle mightily with my weight, strength, and stamina. I was not an athlete when I discovered my hypothyroidism, so I don't have a good gauge for what my normal should be. I was a pretty good wrestler up until a shoulder injury ended that after my second year of college. I finish dead last in almost every race I enter, which is pretty sad because it is the citizen clydesdale class. I'm not nearly as fat, old, or out of shape as these guys, but they still destroy me on flats and climbs.


Read Primal Endurance by Mark Sisson. Listen to ALL of the Primal Endurance podcast w/Brad Kearns.

You'll be glad you did.

Hang in there and Good luck!


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

What is you TSH level?
I operate well with as low of a TSH as possible.


----------



## oshaden (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a somewhat long episode of mis-diagnosis and frustration which caused me to miss the 2012 and 2013 race season. Finally a doctor tested TSH and my numbers were way off. 


I will just say that it is possible to get back to normal but it's a long haul, despite doctors telling me I would feel fine in 6 weeks. It took me 1.5 yrs from diagnosis to get the TSH levels balanced. Spring of 2014 I was feeling well enough to train (and extra motivated) so i gave it all I had. Life has been good since then and TSH levels are tested yearly. Regular synthroid has done the trick for me. I also find I feel best at lower TSH levels. Top of the normal range is not normal for me.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 10 years ago, when I had my first kid. I treat it with Synthroid and that seems to do the trick most of the time. The challenging part has been finding a doctor who takes it seriously, and staying on top of my dose. My first doc didn't want to treat for a TSH of 5.5, and I felt like hell. My current doc (endocrinologist) likes to keep me around a TSH of 1, and I seem to function best around there. Much higher, and I get tired, cold, lose hair, etc. Much lower, and I can really feel the effects of being hyperthyroid - heart palpitations, all that. I get tested every 6 months.

One thing that makes me feel really good and helps with energy levels is cutting grains, processed food, and sugar from my diet (mostly paleo, I guess). When I eat clean and cut the crap, my energy levels are much higher and more steady throughout the day, and my synthroid dose tends to stay level. When I fall off the wagon and eat crap (which is easy to do and happens more than I like), I find that I get more tired and my TSH tends to fluctuate which makes it hard to chase the right dosage of meds.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just found this and in the midst of all things worrying to my notion of the rider I was a month ago and the unknown of what I got left I decided to add my entry here, maybe just for the sake of venting a little.

I'm a 22 years old amateur XC and Enduro racer. Got diagnosed with thyroid cancer two months ago, 6 on bethesda's scale, family tradition apparently since my dad and 3 uncles have it as well but only my dad got it surgically treated. 

Had a total thyroidectomy and bilateral neck dissection to remove around 15 cancerous lymph nodes exactly 1 month ago. I'm currently recovering from the stiffness in the neck, the random pains and the damaged vocal cords. Next week I will start physiotherapy to recover function on my shoulder muscles which honestly feel pretty crap right now, can't even make a T with my arms and torso. If it wasn't for the probably unnecessary anxiety that I'm creating for myself, I have to admit that everything is going great in my recovery. Hoping to get on the rollers in two weeks or so.

I just keep wondering, after reading all of your experiences, what to expect as far as my performance goes. I'm no gifted rider but I was improving rapidly on my form and working my way up the ladder on our local racing scene. I have no idea what my ceiling is, I'm probably just an average guy with decent work ethic, but I just keep getting anxious If my level is gonna be affected at all or if I'm condemned to be handicapped with my fitness.

I'm currently taking 125mg of L-thyroxine. Feeling pretty much the same as before, low on mood, considering that I was already a depressive person before, so no chance to blame the thyroid there, but I guess it is what it is. I eat well, I'm 5'7'', weight 135 pounds, my sleep schedule could use some work (architecture student's sleep patterns could always use some work)...so yeah, everything is great.
Maybe I'm just impatient, and I guess that putting 95% of your motivation into cycling just to have it suddenly poked at with unknowns and being dependent on a damn pill for the rest of your life makes for a pretty negative combo. I'll do my best though, maybe it's just the waiting that's bothering me. Will update how I feel as soon as I get back on the bike.

Cheers people.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Deartist7 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just found this and in the midst of all things worrying to my notion of the rider I was a month ago and the unknown of what I got left I decided to add my entry here, maybe just for the sake of venting a little.
> 
> I'm a 22 years old amateur XC and Enduro racer. Got diagnosed with thyroid cancer two months ago, 6 on bethesda's scale, family tradition apparently since my dad and 3 uncles have it as well but only my dad got it surgically treated.
> 
> ...


It sounds like things are going great for you considering the extent of your cancer! However, I know once you get that ***** in the armor, it's hard to put it behind you. And it's hard to turn off the anxieties that come along with such a slap upside the head. 
On the life side, I would recommend not comparing yourself to what you were before; you are where you are now. You have a path you want to follow, and it just got harder. The hill is steeper. You do now what you do in a race when you're cooked, put your head down, take a deep breath, and keep up the grind. Celebrate the grind. It's all you now... the missing thyroid, tight neck, trashed shoulders. You take it all with you. Grind and persevere. The more you grind it out, the more your confidence will return. 
On the thyroid front, when mine started going awry, I had trouble getting the dosage of synthroid correct. It is amazing how negatively it impacted just about every part of my life. Hopefully, and it sounds like you are in a pretty good spot right now, they have your dosage pretty dialed. I find now the problem is quality control of the med. I don't really race anymore, but I do follow a training journal. If I get a bad lot of synthroid, I'll see my sleep quality go down, irritability go way up, general fogginess, lethargy, weight gain, and a "watery-looking physique." My heart rate would not respond quickly to increasing loads, and I would literally feel like I would have to stop and lie down with fatigue--I would keep working hard, and the heart rate would kind of slowly respond, but not near where it should be for the type of effort induced. Recovery is very slow as well. These situations have developed several times in the roughly 18 years I've been on the med. When I would get a refill, in about a week, there would be a dramatic improvement in training, and living. Actually, I have not been at my top for several months now and I am thinking I need to get bloodwork and possibly have my medicine adjusted. It does sound like you've missed a lot of that so far. I hope my experience my give a little insight if you are seeing quick negative changes in your riding. Best of luck, don't look back, and get busy as soon as you can!


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words, exactly what I needed to hear, feel a lot better now.

Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## kriedel (Jun 17, 2017)

Deartist7 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just found this and in the midst of all things worrying to my notion of the rider I was a month ago and the unknown of what I got left I decided to add my entry here, maybe just for the sake of venting a little.
> 
> I'm a 22 years old amateur XC and Enduro racer. Got diagnosed with thyroid cancer two months ago, 6 on bethesda's scale, family tradition apparently since my dad and 3 uncles have it as well but only my dad got it surgically treated.
> 
> ...


Hey there, just chiming in as I just went through a cancer thyroidectomy and lymph node removal one year ago. I was terrified to go through it as I didn't want to lose my cycling, it is a big joy in my life and like you I can be pretty negative/depressive otherwise. My big fear, that made me delay surgery for years was un-founded!!! After a couple months I was back training, it wasn't perfect of course and now a year later I am still figuring some things out, BUT I'm putting in just as many miles as before, have great days on the bike and days I can barely go but that isn't that different than before. I really have no idea if my moments of exhaustion have anything to do with a lack of thyroid or simply issues of recovery/over training etc. So best wishes on your recovery, patience is hard, but give it a year and chances are you will be doing quite well. Tons of people complain on forums about their thyroid issues and related medication issues but remember, the VAST MAJORITY do absolutely fine and have no interest or need to even come to a forum like this as they are out living and riding well. Don't let the internet get in your head!


----------



## docwyte (Sep 9, 2016)

I just got diagnosed. Been feeling like crap for a long time now but really bad in the last two months. 

Taking my first dose of synthyroid tonight. Hearing that it’s been taking over a year for people to feel better is sobering, at best.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

docwyte said:


> I just got diagnosed. Been feeling like crap for a long time now but really bad in the last two months.
> 
> Taking my first dose of synthyroid tonight. Hearing that it's been taking over a year for people to feel better is sobering, at best.


Good luck with everything. I hope it doesn't take that long before you get straightened out. Been pretty good for 15 years. I did notice I do much better on the brand name "Synthroid" than I did on the generic levothyroxine. Just monitor your symptoms since the adjustment is slow and not readily apparent.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

slohr said:


> Good luck with everything. I hope it doesn't take that long before you get straightened out. Been pretty good for 15 years. I did notice I do much better on the brand name "Synthroid" than I did on the generic levothyroxine. Just monitor your symptoms since the adjustment is slow and not readily apparent.


Agreed, i was taking the generic until the company that was making it went out of business. The pharmacy then gave me Synthroid and I could tell a difference almost immediately.


----------



## docwyte (Sep 9, 2016)

joeduda said:


> Agreed, i was taking the generic until the company that was making it went out of business. The pharmacy then gave me Synthroid and I could tell a difference almost immediately.


My Doc was insistent on giving me the name brand vs generic. Said that the generic's dosage can vary up to 20% while name brand is 6%.

I really hope I recover quickly, really only a few more months of MTB season here...


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thyroid conditions seem to affect everyone differently so I think you just have to see how you get on, I know I found it upsetting reading some of the horror stories about how badly it affected others.

I went very overactive last year and then after a month of thyroid reduction medication went very underactive and switched to thyroid boosting medication. After around two months from the initial diagnosis I was able to go out mountain biking again and enjoy it even though hill climbs were a bit of a slog. At three months I stopped taking thyroid medication and kept up cycling although it's hard to know when any lack of performance was down to my thyroid and what was just unfitness.

I had a telephone appointment with my specialist in April around seven months after the first diagnosis but due to Covid I haven't been able to have a blood test for a while, the specialist thought I must still be underactive but he didn't really explain why. They never found what the cause of the thyroid problems were as I didn't test positive for anything.

It's a such a horrible condition and I hope all of you suffering from it are doing ok.


----------



## docwyte (Sep 9, 2016)

I had the follow up with my Doc, he's happy with my levels. I still don't feel 100% tho and he told me that even with "normal" levels it could be a year before I feel back normal.

He also found that I'm basically Type 2 Diabetic, so I'm on meds for that now too. That may be contributing to how I've been feeling. Need to get on top of everything and go from there...


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

That's great your levels are normal as mine still hadn't quite got there last time I was able to have a blood test, the endocrinologist thought my levels were probably still out this year but neither of us know for sure.

'Feel' is difficult because it's hard to know whether it's the thyroid condition causing it or something else, it had decimated my fitness so getting back into cycling was always going to be tougher any way and I found my HR (or perhaps more accurately the way the watch measured and calculated resting rates) was up and down at times which would make me worry I was going under or over active again.


----------



## geneseo (Jun 1, 2004)

I've had hypothyroid for 15 years. Don't go just by the levels. Go by how you feel and try different medications.

I was first on synthroid. My levels were normal, but felt like garbage. I just couldn't get my muscles to fire.

I then went onto Armour and it was amazing. I then ended up in a cycle where I would get my dose right, lose weight, end up hypER and then lower the dose, put the weight back on and be in this endless cycle.

My Dr this summer switched me to tirosint. That was a super awful experience and now back on Armour, feeling MUCH better. I did that for 3 months and just had a bunch of headaches and muscle weakness. Even with the "correct" dose.

The new realization is that I found out I am also *celiac*, which was causing all of the issues with the medication absorption. I guess one autoimmune issue can lead to others. So worth getting that checked out.

And last thing is I also started getting my own TSH tests once or twice a month. Quest direct is like $40 for a personal test. Dr's aren't used to working with athletes. I almost always just get looks like I should be happy b/c I'm more healthy than 95% of the population. But they don't get that you're trying to maximize what your body can do.


----------



## docwyte (Sep 9, 2016)

Exactly. I'm on synthryoid now and while my levels are "normal", I don't feel normal yet.

I'll wait and see and then maybe ask my Doc to switch my meds to see if I can feel better on a different med.



geneseo said:


> I've had hypothyroid for 15 years. Don't go just by the levels. Go by how you feel and try different medications.


----------



## Grizzy (Sep 12, 2009)

docwyte said:


> Exactly. I'm on synthryoid now and while my levels are "normal", I don't feel normal yet.
> 
> I'll wait and see and then maybe ask my Doc to switch my meds to see if I can feel better on a different med.


Armour is a T3/T4 mixture. My wife is on it and its worked best. TBH most docs struggle to understand the feedback loops and complexities of thyroid function.

Synthroid is only T4, which is inactive. If you have an enzymatic problem it may not be getting converted to the active form T3 at good rates.

Totally agree that bloodwork is only 1 parameter, your symptoms - memory/sharpness, hair, brittle nails, cold sensitivity, weight gain, BM's - they all need to be considered by your doc or Id try to find someone with that approach.

Good luck on finding a good doc. Im not a Dr but in the field and know a thing or two. Best of luck!


----------



## Owen207 (3 mo ago)

Damn, this is so inspiring. After two years of barely feeling able to get on my bike I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's yesterday. At first I was relieved but then started reading up on hypothyroid and have been pretty frightened. 

I just hope I can get this sorted and back on my bike soon. I've got 50lbs to lose and the thought of riding like I used to feels impossible. I've got a daughter on the way and want to be an active parent. Thank you all for making this thread.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Owen207 said:


> I just hope I can get this sorted and back on my bike soon. I've got 50lbs to lose and the thought of riding like I used to feels impossible. I've got a daughter on the way and want to be an active parent. Thank you all for making this thread.


Best of luck to you! You'll have to be a little patient until the dosage gets dialed in. The most important thing for you now is to understand what insulin resistance is and how it is affecting you. That will be your biggest hurdle in losing weight. Eat well and cut out all the sugar you can possibly get out and try some short fasting. For the thyroid medication, you might want to keep a log of how you feel--the symptoms are slow to change. I tried a generic for Synthroid over the summer, and in two months I was a total wreck--but it was so slow I didn't see it until I was consumed by it, thank God my wife was objective about it and made me realize what is going on. Now that you know what is up, you can turn it around!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Joining the thyroid folks here with Hashimoto's. I got diagnosed two weeks ago. I've had some symptoms for years (15-20), and this year it really hit me hard. Being female makes it even worse, because some of the things it impacts are estrogen and progesterone, and I ended up having to get a functional doctor to get diagnosed. Expensive, but it beats being miserable, or likely having some bad things happen from untreated Hashimoto's.

All my other values are fine: A1C is 5.0, LDL, HDL, all good.. the triggers? B12 is low, and thryoid antibodies is high. T3, T4, TSH, all show normal. And honestly, riding has been a lifesaver or this would have been much worse. Mine is heredity (thanks mom).

The fatigue this year has been a ***** and a half. The joint pain was getting worse, and the muscle spasms were horrible. The cold is super fun too , but weirdly, gluten sensitivity is a sign of this. Not celiac, no wheat allergy--just feeling crappy having gluten. Yay. I was supposed to race this summer, but I was feeling sooo crappy that I ended up not racing.

The doctor put me on initial supplements to replace the B12 and the other things that help thyroid support until we get chatting to figure out next steps. I will have to tell you after I week, I already feel better. My energy is much better, and I'm finally starting to sleep.

Weirdly, coffee bothers me. So does gluten. I have a feeling that the AIP diet is in my future to see if I can get some stuff figured out in addition to medication. The supplements are helping though, and surprisingly fast: better energy so far (probably the B12 supplement) and another that is providing thyroid support.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

I hope you have success going forward. Don't be afraid to switch doctors if you have to. I would like to try Armour Thyroid and get off of this incomplete synthetic option. I hope they start you with the lowest dose of medication and dial up from there. If you were like me, I was appalled by knowing I would have to be on a pharmaceutical for the rest of my life, but I guess a healthier lifestyle helps. I am 59 and it is the only prescription medication I take. Only other items are occasional aspirin or motrin, and allergy meds. There's good feeling ahead, hang in there!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Glad I found this thread. I'm 60 and had watched by T4 levels go up the last couple of years but mostly without symptoms. Some fogginess and lethargy with a little weight gain. My heart rate which is already quite low wouldn't respond to quick changes in effort. Anyway, after 6 months of changing doses and blood tests by T4 level is back under 5 after peaking at 8. I'm on 0.075MG of Levothyroxine. Generally, I feel better but with regard to enduro racing (master's class) or chasing a strava time I'm slower than my pre-pandemic results. Of course, I'm also 60 instead of 57.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Yep, you know you're off when you can't get your HR to respond. I guess I've been on .075 of Synthroid for about 17 years. Be 59 next month. I went through all those symptoms again this summer when I switched back to just levothyroxine... the brain fog, lethargy, slow to no responding HR, and the worst was depression. I tried to get off of the formulary brand, since it has increased by a factor of 4 in two years. Started off OK, but went south over such a long haul, I didn't even realize it. My wife did, and after two weeks of Synthroid, I was good to go. I know someone else who had their entire thyroid removed, and is taking Armour, and is very happy with it. If you're still have issues getting going, you may want to research it some.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

slohr said:


> I hope you have success going forward. Don't be afraid to switch doctors if you have to. I would like to try Armour Thyroid and get off of this incomplete synthetic option. I hope they start you with the lowest dose of medication and dial up from there. If you were like me, I was appalled by knowing I would have to be on a pharmaceutical for the rest of my life, but I guess a healthier lifestyle helps. I am 59 and it is the only prescription medication I take. Only other items are occasional aspirin or motrin, and allergy meds. There's good feeling ahead, hang in there!


It took me having symptoms for 15 years. The fact I finally found a doctor with a freaking clue is gold to me.

I see the doctor tomorrow. I'm hoping that I'll have a better idea of what's going on then. I'm going to get a list of questions (so many questions) tonight so I have them ready for my appointment.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

stripes said:


> It took me having symptoms for 15 years. The fact I finally found a doctor with a freaking clue is gold to me.
> 
> I see the doctor tomorrow. I'm hoping that I'll have a better idea of what's going on then. I'm going to get a list of questions (so many questions) tonight so I have them ready for my appointment.


Best of luck!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

slohr said:


> Best of luck!


Doc put me on Armor. Doing much better. Retest in 6 weeks to see how I’m doing.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

stripes said:


> Doc put me on Armor. Doing much better. Retest in 6 weeks to see how I’m doing.


Great news, be sure to drop an update!


----------



## Murl_Rogahn79 (2 mo ago)

I have a family member who had most of his thyroid removed.

Diet - certain foods affect thyroid function. You can increase it by eating certain foods, or you may find yourself suppressing it by eating too many other foods.
Iron and calcium - there is a connection between them and thyroxine. I don't know the exact relationship off the top of my head, but I do know that they influence each other. Supplements to support thyroid health are a great solution. Selenium obviously prevents cell destruction, eliminates inflammatory processes, and also strengthens the immune system.


----------

